# Auto Makers and Lights ... What are they thinking?



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

It would seem automakers are not really thinking much on how they design light systems on cars nowadays. More and more I see new cars that have dash lights on without having rear running lights on and people are driving like this at night. Up here newer cars all have daytime running lights, which means most have headlights on though some use high output marker lights. So why did they stop linking the running lights to the dash lights? With no "always on" dash lights it reminded most people to turn their lights when it got dark as they couldn't see the speedo and other gauges.

Seems automakers are more concerned with their "fancy dash displays" than common sense features.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

With all the electronics now, I don't know why they don't just turn them on when darkness is detected. That used to be standard on higher end cars 20 years ago. It is also a security feature leaving the lights when you exit a dark parking place.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I have noticed more people driving around without their tail lights on........was wondering why.

When I got our new car the first time at night...........I thought I was in a space ship.........with all the lights on. Every button in the car lights up.

I had to tone it down so it didn't reflect all over the windshield and side glass.

What I really don't like are those headlights that blind oncoming drivers.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Indeed. There are all sorts of easy fixes. With more and more LED use why not have running lights on 24/7? Or have them come on in low light or when windshield wipers are turned on. The vast majority of people still seem to drive around in reduced visibility conditions without running lights on which I find a bit of a head scratcher.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

They also should come up with a standard or a law limiting the brightness of headlights. Some people have these spotlights that I think they use to detect incoming bomber raids at night. It might be nice for the person in that car, but I hope they know that everyone they pass is pretty much blinded.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

OptsyEagle said:


> They also should come up with a standard or a law limiting the brightness of headlights. Some people have these spotlights that I think they use to detect incoming bomber raids at night. It might be nice for the person in that car, but I hope they know that everyone they pass is pretty much blinded.


I think there is a law, although the car manufacturers don't always ensure the lights they install are within those limits. I only know this because years ago (I work as a civilian in a police department) the traffic cops were giving out tickets for not having "white" headlamps (they were a blue tinge). Turns out the headlamps were OEM. I forget what manufacturer, but the lights were changed and I assume the tickets taken care of somehow.

Even with my truck, a newer domestic, with my regular lights on I've been "flashed" twice lately as if people think I have my high beams on. If it were an older vehicle I would get the headlamp alignment checked, but I doubt they are misaligned, I think they are just bright - although I don't think that while I'm driving the truck.

Then there's the whole aftermarket market... manufacturers who could care less about laws and regulations, they just want to make money.


----------



## rford (Aug 16, 2014)

it's probably because your lights in a truck are higher from the ground than a regular car. people in small cars are getting the full brunt of your trucks light beam, but it's not your fault.

i would disagree about automakers not thinking about their headlights. look up audi matrix technology.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

And another point I forgot is that many people seem to drive with their fog lights always on, which IMO does nothing but provide more road glare and unnecessary light towards oncoming drivers. I would guess that some fog light switches are a permanent on/off type is not reset to off when the vehicle is turned off. If so, another bad mistake.

Also, what's up with the new dodge's that turn off the one headlight when the associated turn signal is on. This seems like an odd solution to make the turn signal more visible.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

This is a pet peeve I've mine too. You try and flash the offending drivers to warn them that they have no taillights (saving them a fine) and they're still unaware.

Just make it so that the dash lights come on only with the tailights. You know, the way it used to be.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

the fog lights in my truck actually help a lot , and I observe same model trucks coming at me with them on - completely unoffensive in this case- but they shut off with the high beams... ? There's a fairly simple wiring harness mod I need to do one of these days to get fogs to stay on with hi beams.

This truck is the first vehicle I've had in a while where I don't have a business card or something jammed in the dash in front of the hi beam indicator light. That drives me nuts on most cars, a bright blue light shining in my eyes when I'm trying hardest to see the road.


----------



## nortel'd (Mar 20, 2012)

sags said:


> What I really don't like are those headlights that blind oncoming drivers.



I wait for the day when it will be illegal for vehicles to use those blue colored head lights for night time driving. They are so damn annoying.

I am not alone with this peeve, for me blue headlights are extremely bright to the point of blinding. My being momentarily blinded while driving my vehicle puts my safety, and the people around me, at risk. 

Being approached from the front or rear at night by a vehicle so equipped, especially on rainy nights, is worse than someone forgetting to dim their headlights.

I have even tried wearing sunglasses at night but then I can't read the road signs.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

nortel'd said:


> I wait for the day when it will be illegal for vehicles to use those blue colored head lights for night time driving. They are so damn annoying.
> 
> I am not alone with this peeve, for me *blue headlights are extremely bright to the point of blinding.* My being momentarily blinded while driving my vehicle puts my safety, and the people around me, at risk.
> 
> ...


They used to advertise BluBlocker sunglasses on TV...which will fix your nightime driving issues with those blue spectrum headlights.
You can get them on EB/Amazon...and they allow you to read the road signs..since unlike ordinary sunglasses these are designed
for nighttime driving.



> The origins of BluBlocker® Sunglasses started with the NASA space program. Astronauts needed strong protection for their eyes in outer space where ultraviolet rays were much stronger than on earth.
> 
> A California sunglass manufacturer designed a pair that not only blocked UV rays but blue rays as well. By blocking blue rays, objects would appear sharper and clearer since blue light did not focus on the retina which is the focusing screen of your eye.


However, the original blublockers are expensive, for nighttime driving you are better off with polarized yellow filter sunglasses that prevent those annoying blue headlights from affecting your eyes.

http://www.amazon.ca/Eyekepper-Stai...6&sr=8-1&keywords=nighttime+vision+sunglasses


----------



## rsyl (Aug 15, 2014)

hystat said:


> the fog lights in my truck actually help a lot , and I observe same model trucks coming at me with them on - completely unoffensive in this case- but they shut off with the high beams... ? There's a fairly simple wiring harness mod I need to do one of these days to get fogs to stay on with hi beams.
> 
> This truck is the first vehicle I've had in a while where I don't have a business card or something jammed in the dash in front of the hi beam indicator light. That drives me nuts on most cars, a bright blue light shining in my eyes when I'm trying hardest to see the road.


If you are driving in Fog the last thing you want to do is turn on your hi-beams. It makes sense if the high-beams are on, you are not driving in the fog and therefor you have no need for fog lights. I like to drive at night with my fog lights on for the simple reason people realize I don't have my high-beams on and I don't get flashed continuously, not much I can do in the truck if my lights are too high for the on-coming traffic.


----------

